# api co2 booster vs. seachem excel



## dfish2077 (Oct 2, 2012)

Hey all im trying to figure out which is better. Could you tell me your thoughts on these two products.
Thwnks dfish


----------



## dzega (Apr 22, 2013)

i bet both are just gluteraldehyde 
*
*


----------



## Dannyul (Jun 3, 2013)

Excel is far more superior in my opinion. I know Excel is also used to kill algae although it does not state this on the bottle - it's a very good algae eliminator!


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 4, 2008)

Indeed, both are just glutaraldehyde, so neither is the superior product.

Just get whatever is cheaper.


----------



## ipkiss (Aug 9, 2011)

and don't forget metricide if you know you're going to go down this path for a long time!

Metricide Thread


----------



## jpappy789 (Jul 28, 2013)

The recommended dosage for Excel is the same for the CO2 booster (1 mL/10 gal or 5 mL/50 gal depending on what directions you read). I'd say go with the cheaper option if you want a bottled product.


----------



## TankYouVeryMuch (Jul 5, 2013)

I use api's and have good results in my shrimp tank, then again my plants are easy


----------

